# Putnam Co Shelter WV 5y.o. spayed F, Blk&Tn, OS, too much negativity!!



## NINADOG

https://www.facebook.com/putnamcoun...474652344367/1054575537934272/?type=3&theater
This is Princess Id#21773. Princess is a 5 year old spayed female German Shepherd who came to the shelter when her owner could no longer care for her. Princess is a very sweet dog however has separation anxiety and needs to go to a home where she could be given extra attention as well a area where she could be contained when she is home alone so she does not do any property damage. She would also do best in a home where she is a only pet.


----------



## NINADOG

Such a shame, I see nothing positive being said about this poor girl!! How do they expected her to get adopted? With any luck she is tentatively going to be evaluated this week by an experienced herding dog person in the area to pass on some information on her good qualities. If you click on the live link at the top of this post it will take you to her original picture and you can click on Putnam County Shelter on that it will take you to the shelter FB site.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Pat I shared her through my facebook. Ley me know how I can help if she needs a sponsor.


----------



## llombardo

They need to be honest about what she needs or she will end up right back at the shelter. Most people will bring a dog right back if it damages the home and it's probably in the best interest of this girl not to get bounced around.


----------



## Fodder

^ I agree, it doesn't sound negative to me... from a shelter perspective, they're pointing out two important things that often get dogs surrendered/returned. anyone who knows the breed, is considering a rescue as is equipt to manage this girl has gotta know there's more to her.

nothing urks me more than a "shy pointer mix (ie pit mix) who skipped class during obedience school, thinks cats are toys, loves interior design, looking for a homebody, isn't sure about small humans and prefers not to share his persons love and affection with a canine sibling."

it's like reading rescue code.


----------



## NINADOG

I'm with you 200% on being honest on what is known about the dogs, but there is nothing positive being said at all other than 'sweet' that will generate anyone to inquire about her! All i see are reasons NOT to adopt her. If I wanted to adopt I'd bypass her right out of the gate. I just recently evaluated a local OS for a rescue and the first thing said about the dog by the owner was that she had separation anxiety and tore up the floor and woodwork as well as resource guarding of food... not something rescues want. . . but with the additional information from the owner that she crates well when they are gone and her resource guarding of food isn't directed at people and as long as she can eat out of a separate bowl these were both workable issues. She went on to rescue and has since been adopted to a great home. 

Thank you Maggi for your concern for her. . . I just hope the shelter staff inquired more into her background and has a bit more information they can offer IF anyone inquires on her. Sponsorship for rescue only adoption would be helpful.. will check on what their policy is on that.

I'm all for honesty in passing on known problems about these dogs but there's also a need to pass on some positive information to encourage inquires.


----------



## Jenny720

I will ask around poor girl looks desperate for security. She looks sweet and need of someone with patience to help her.


----------



## llombardo

I personally would not pass on her based on her bio. It's a shame that people can't get past that


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Fodder said:


> ^ I agree, it doesn't sound negative to me... from a shelter perspective, they're pointing out two important things that often get dogs surrendered/returned. anyone who knows the breed, is considering a rescue as is equipt to manage this girl has gotta know there's more to her.
> 
> nothing urks me more than a "shy pointer mix (ie pit mix) who skipped class during obedience school, thinks cats are toys, loves interior design, looking for a homebody, isn't sure about small humans and prefers not to share his persons love and affection with a canine sibling."
> 
> it's like reading rescue code.


Nailed it! 


They should be honest about this dog. It would be terrible to adopt a dog and then find that it is not compatible with one's lifestyle at all. People aren't given credit for knowing what they want and expect from a dog and most times this is simply not true. Let prospective adopters make up their minds as to whether this would be a good match or not based on the truth, not a false presentation for the sake of adoption.


----------



## NINADOG

:smirk:I'm not saying to remove the negative information concerning her bad traits nor am I one to 'sugarcoat' the description of the dog or give a false presentation. If you're looking to adopt do you follow up on a dog said only to "have separation anxiety and will destroy property and needs to be an only pet".. hence, animal aggressive OR one described as a "sweet, pleasant dog who seeks attention, loves people, raised with kids house trained who also has separation anxiety and would recommended to be an only pet and go to a breed experienced home. . . Just a hypothetical description ...

Sorry to be concerned over the future of this dog but being well seasoned in GSD rescue I find this dog's description to be a problem in helping her get placement. . . But in the meanwhile if you know of anyone looking to adopt a dog with SA and dog/animal aggression she's the one to check out! Enough said from me... if anyone has interest please contact this shelter... have not heard good reviews of it.. but I know little about the place. :smirk:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Pat I totally understand. PM me if sponsor ship would help.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Well I've been on this forum for a while almost 5 years . I am no expert or long timer. Nina dog's point was that this dog who just had her life she knew taken from her. I'm betting she had a quiet life with an older person now she is in the shelter and needs to look cute and convince people and rescues that she shouldn't die. Imagine that being you. Think you could show yourself to be upbeat positive w/ no issues. her point was the presentation of this dog is going to result in her not getting out. We don't know if she was temperament tested by someone who knows what they are doing. Folks I got Charlie through a courtesy listing and if I hadn't she was on her way to shelter. thank god for the efforts of ninadog ,donna and Shawna all who work in a round Beckley WV for rescue. That's a tough area not a lot of resources or other rescues. I understand her frustration and Princesses link is no longer active. I hope she got pulled but I'm afraid its not likely.

BTW if you want to argue I haven't put my money where my mouth is check me if you want. I have had 4 rescues GSds and I support rescue when I can. I admire the folks who go out and do it.I also understand that experience can make them cringe when a post like that is written. I was on their website her description did not sound like any of the others I read. she is in a shelter now . Most GSDs do not show well there.


----------



## NINADOG

Thanks so much for the kind words about rescue Maggi... the description of the dog presented to the public is very important in someone forming an initial opinion of them and whether someone will stop and take a second look or move on to the next one. Dogs in the shelters are even given favorable names so an opinion of the dog isn't initially formed by just seeing their name. A dog named "Killer' or "Houdini" isn't going to get many inquires even if Killer is a toothless 15 yr old and Houdini is a tri-pod or in a wheelchair. Every dog needs the opportunity to present it's better side ALONG WITH it's less desirable side... and neither should be hidden.​ Anyways, there's one lucky rescue dog named Charlie who found her guardian angels on this forum... and for that myself and the other folks who played a large part in her rescue are thankful.​ Someone nearby is checking on Princess today.. hopefully she did get adopted...​


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Pat Charlie luck started because a concerned vet ,you and Shawna and then Donna and Charlie do what you all do everyday.It takes a community to rescue and save a dog.Fingers crosssed and prayers sent for this to be Princess' lucky day.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

llombardo said:


> I personally would not pass on her based on her bio. It's a shame that people can't get past that


llombardo you are not the average person. You are a stray dog's best hope.


----------



## NINADOG

This dog left the shelter on a 10 day trial with a potential adopter. Really really hoping the potential adopter is someone wanting to provide her a good quality home and not someone looking for a 'guard dog' to tie out to a dog house or stay in the yard 24/7. The person who was going to visit her yesterday to asses her said the shelter isn't the least picky on who they release dogs to. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Ninadog i just saw this . I hope and pray that it is a sucessful and gentle place for her to land.


----------

